# Any benefits from going > 60mg Prozac?



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

So today I accidentally took extra Prozac and i feel quite good.
Not sure if its placebo or what but something feels better.

Is it sustainable for the body (liver, brain, other organs) to go above 60mg?
By that i mean 80-100mg range

Cheers

ASOP


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

That dosage might help for serious OCD.


----------



## Boulder257 (May 9, 2013)

I heard from my doctor that 80mg was the highest dose that is typically prescribed. I am on 40mg and was told that I could go that high, but that it wouldn't be necessary for a long time so long as the 40 continued to work. That was after taking 20mg for close to ten years. 

Having said all of this, I am surprised that you would get such a bump in your mood on the day you took it. I have also heard that it takes anywhere from 2-5 weeks for the med to start working, even when just increasing a dose, so I would be more inclined to believe it was a placebo effect before I believed it was the increased dosage of fluoxetine. 

God bless.


----------



## Average Citizen (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a question for you doctor, not a message board. People who play around with their med dosages on their own often find themselves in trouble. The higher dose may be fine but discuss it with your doctor before doing it long term (not to mention your scripts will run out faster if you are taking more then prescribed so that could also lead to issues if you don't work with you doctor.

Good luck and peace to you.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, 80mg is a dose commonly given out in my part of the world. So there must be some sort of benefit to it. You could see if you can replicate this good mood and tell your doctor about your accidental dosing and how you would like to try the higher dose given your results.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

swim said:


> That dosage might help for serious OCD.


I see, interesting...



Boulder257 said:


> I heard from my doctor that 80mg was the highest dose that is typically prescribed. I am on 40mg and was told that I could go that high, but that it wouldn't be necessary for a long time so long as the 40 continued to work. That was after taking 20mg for close to ten years.
> 
> Having said all of this, I am surprised that you would get such a bump in your mood on the day you took it. I have also heard that it takes anywhere from 2-5 weeks for the med to start working, even when just increasing a dose, so I would be more inclined to believe it was a placebo effect before I believed it was the increased dosage of fluoxetine.
> 
> God bless.


Appreciate the content. Its just so strange that the increase coincided with a higher dose.



Average Citizen said:


> This is a question for you doctor, not a message board. People who play around with their med dosages on their own often find themselves in trouble. The higher dose may be fine but discuss it with your doctor before doing it long term (not to mention your scripts will run out faster if you are taking more then prescribed so that could also lead to issues if you don't work with you doctor.
> 
> Good luck and peace to you.


Whilst i realise that my doc has a few gems of wisdom, that doesnt mean he knows it all. Once more, i said i accidentally took extra and noticed a boost in mood. Furthermore, where is the evidence to back your quote about people "finding themselves in trouble?



kehcorpz said:


> Well, 80mg is a dose commonly given out in my part of the world. So there must be some sort of benefit to it. You could see if you can replicate this good mood and tell your doctor about your accidental dosing and how you would like to try the higher dose given your results.


:clap


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Doses that high are used mainly for OCD, of course if it isn't working for depression and your doctor wants to, he or she will raise it to 80.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Inshallah said:


> Doses that high are used mainly for OCD, of course if it isn't working for depression and your doctor wants to, he or she will raise it to 80.


Well, i dont have any OCD tendencies that im aware of apart from washing my hands a lot.

*Warning: Explicit material*

What i find most interesting is the lack of effect on my sex drive. Its like im a normal human! Getting erections to appropriate stimuli for the first time in years. Yes, erections from the sight of a real flesh and bone female. Orgasm intensity hasnt been this good in years.
Perhaps Fluoxetine is the med for me and i wont have to go down the SNRI range


----------

